# HBO GO App problems



## joshtbck

Hopefully someone out there can help me. I have been enjoying HBO GO on my computer, but the App is not working on my IPAD. The app downloaded and I am able to sign in and even click the play triangle. WHen I do so, it plays the HBO GO logo, then pauses, goes black, stops playing and goes back to the page I was on. HBO won't call me back about it. And Directv sent me here to do my own tech support.

Also, I deleted and re installed the app several times.

Please someone help out if you can.


----------



## Laxguy

Sorry-

I just tried to open to see if I could reproduce, and the dang thing has lost my e-mail and PW. Entered something wrong, don't have more time to futz with it tonight.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Is this specific to your DirecTV service? If so, you posted in the Dish forum.

IF it isn't specific to your TV service... then maybe this post should be in the general satellite forum... I'll move it there for now.

As for the problems with the app... Are you using WIFI or 3G from your iPad? What speeds are you getting?


----------



## joshtbck

Stewart: I'm not sure if it is a directv problem or not. No one can give me an answer about it. Thank you for moving this thread into the general satellite forum, how did you do that by the way? I'm not very familiar with posting on forums. Sorry if I didn't do it right. I'm just using WIFI on the ipad. I'm not sure about connection speeds. We have at&tand they tell us it's fast, but I don't like them. But it happened at other locations too. and other apps like nextflis and youtube work fine. And HBOGO on my computer works no problem.

Where can I find the general satellite forum spot where you moved this?


Laxguy: thanks for trying, I don't know what you'd do to reproduce the problem. The app seemingly works fine until you try to play a movie. Irt doesn't even give an error message.


----------



## klang

Dish subscriber here, I just started up the movie Inception on my iPad with the HBO Go app and it started right up for me.


----------



## A_Bear

It is a directv problem only at this point and directv will resolve if you call them, they have to collect the following info from you
-Email address used for directv.com and HBO/MAXGO
-HBOGO Log in
-Verify customer can log into directv.com
-Device used (i.e. PC, MAC, iPhone, iPod, iPad, etc) 
-Web Browser Used (i.e. Firefox, Chrome, Safari, IE)
-Describe the point of failure (i.e. DirecTV is not on the list of providers, DirecTV login screen is not available). 
-Provide the exact error message displayed when attempting to log in


----------



## Stewart Vernon

joshtbck said:


> Thank you for moving this thread into the general satellite forum, how did you do that by the way? I'm not very familiar with posting on forums. Sorry if I didn't do it right.


Don't worry about it... as a new DBSTalk member, I do encourage you to browse around though as we likely have other areas of interest, so it helps you to learn where things are... As a moderator, I and others can move threads to their proper place to help get more views if you accidentally start one in the "wrong" place.



joshtbck said:


> Where can I find the general satellite forum spot where you moved this?


*Here* is the General forum where your thread now resides.


----------

